# Orange Broadband Livebox - network speed



## Celebryn (Aug 5, 2004)

I have been searching for anyone who knows what the max connection speed is between the livebox and a PC wirelessly.

My laptop should connect fine, however my desktop is currently wired to my current router.

I am going to buy a wireless adapter (must be Vista compatible) and I am looking for what speed to look for.
IE no point buying another 54MB when the connection PC->livebox can go alot faster!

Anyone know?

Cele


----------



## Press2Esc (Aug 8, 2005)

CeleB, in the order of decreasing impact, the simple answer is depends on your wireless protocol (802.11x), your distance, interference (other rf devices, walls, floors, ceilings, etc) and the quality of you r equipment. Wireless 54MB is highly exagerated... Also, then next generation (Pre-N) is risky and ladden with an interference problem which blocks 802.x.

You want consistant and reliable speed?? Cable it and forget the wireless propaganda. If you are must use wireless, stay with present 802.11G technology.

P2E



Celebryn said:


> I have been searching for anyone who knows what the max connection speed is between the livebox and a PC wirelessly.
> 
> My laptop should connect fine, however my desktop is currently wired to my current router.
> 
> ...


----------



## Celebryn (Aug 5, 2004)

I currently have 2 spare Belkin Wireless G adapters. The Livebox may have to go near the main phone socket, hence why I would need so use one on my desktop.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The stuff I see about Livebox says 8mbit connections. How does that exceed even the degraded 54mbit speed of 802.11g connections?


----------



## Press2Esc (Aug 8, 2005)

*Huh?*

Huh? "phone socket"? "use one on my desktop" us what on your desktop??? I thought you were originally asking about wireless speed for connecting XBox? If your PC is already connected to the network via ethernet cable, what does that have to do with the XBox wireless? I do networking for a living and I havent got a clue what you just said. :4-dontkno 

P2E



Celebryn said:


> I currently have 2 spare Belkin Wireless G adapters. The Livebox may have to go near the main phone socket, hence why I would need so use one on my desktop.


----------



## Celebryn (Aug 5, 2004)

Huh, xbox? I never mentioned Xbox. Livebox is an ADSL modem/router/VoIP system.

I know the Internet speeds are upto 8mb. 

I wonder about the speed between LiveBox and my PC. Instead of reusing my 54mb wireless (which isnt Vista supported), I would prefer to use a faster one that is also supported by Vista when I get it. But, if (for example) it only went at 54mb, theres no point buying another.

Cele.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I still have no idea what the real issue is. :4-dontkno


----------



## ryan111 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey, I have a livebox aswell. With a xp desktop wired and a wireless vista laptop. Im pretty sure the livebox is 54mbps speed. I use the built it 54mbps wireless on my laptop and works fine with the livebox. Sorry if it has no relivence


----------

